# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Onderzoek: Thee en Bietensap bij mannen met overgewicht

## JeanFysiol

De afdeling Fysiologie van het UMC St Radboud in Nijmegen doet onderzoek naar de effecten van thee en bietensap op de spierdoorbloeding en bloedsuikerspiegel na een maaltijd bij mannen met overgewicht. De spierdoorbloeding en bloedsuikerspiegels na een maaltijd zijn afwijkend bij personen met obesitas, welke mogelijk kunnen bijdragen tot ontwikkeling van suikerziekte en hart- en vaatziekten. 

Voor dit onderzoek zijn wij op zoek naar niet-rokende mannen met obesitas in de leeftijd van 30-70
jaar.

Voor meer informatie en aanmelding kunt u contact opnemen met:
Drs. J. Nyakayiru, onderzoeker
[email protected]
www.fysiorun.nl

----------


## JeanFysiol

http://www.umcn.nl/Zorg/Meedoenaanwe...ysiologie.aspx

----------

